# Ultrasound Guidance code 76937



## hringer@wpahs.org (Apr 11, 2012)

I want to know if is correct coding to bill Ultrasound Guidance (code 76937,26) when a physician performs a Cardiac Catheterizations of Peripheral Angiograms? My doctors are listing it in their reports, but I can't find any guidelines stating either it is or it's not allowed. I called Medicare and was told it is an add on code, which I knew, but it can only be billed with surgical codes. She could not give me any specific surgical codes. My doctors don't perform surgeries. I am at a loss. Can someone please give me an answer?

Thanks,

Heather


----------



## jewlz0879 (Apr 11, 2012)

To bill 76937 report must state: 'a hard copy image of which was saved to the record for documentation,' otherwise you are not to bill 76937. When you read description for 76937, it states, "with permanent recording and reporting." 

I used to bill this a lot with my peripherals (37220-37235; and the old codes) and fistula's but have not used it lately. 

HTH


----------

